
Average Net Worth by Age: How Do You Compare? - ryanmercer
https://turbo.intuit.com/blog/real-money-talk/net-worth-by-age-704/
======
ryanmercer
Regularly I see people here make rather shocking statements about how 100k
salary isn't a lot, how they need multiple millions to retire, (in threads
like this one yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18643427](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18643427)
people were suggesting that a million dollars isn't enough to live the rest of
your life on for example, while 1 million dollars is higher than MANY people's
FIRE number).

I think this article will be a bit sobering, if not unbelievable, to a decent
percentage of the HN community.

Chiefly I wany to stress this bit:

>According to the Federal Reserve, the average net worth for families in the
U.S. under the age of 35 was $76,200 in 2016. That same year, _the median net
worth was $11,100_ , so keep in mind that the average is skewed by a small
percentage of affluent Americans.

